# Home rental loans??



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi

I just contacted HSBC (Where my salary goes monthly) and wanted to see about getting a Home Rental Loan over a one year period. Everything went well up until they asked my Employers name, I gave the name and they said they are not in their approved list! Shock Horror!

Does anyone know how these loans work and what you need?? Is there a specialist Home Rent Loan Bank etc?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is no specialist provider, you just have to use a bank. With the reductions in rents many places are available with 3, 4 or even 12 cheques so better to rent one of them rather than being saddled with a large loan from outset. 

As the bank has major concerns regarding the employer, it may not be wise to borrow monies you may have a problem repaying at a later date.

-


----------

